# To Skye from Mommy



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

My Dear Sweet Skye Girl,

I'll never forget when the lady handed you to me, this little ball of white fur with a pink ribbon around your neck that announced, "it's a girl!" Over the years I've told you of that day so many times, whispering it into your ears. I wasn't sure if I was making the right decision, bringing a puppy into my life, things were not very stable for me back then...I was 29...barely making ends meet in a small apartment, still mourning a marriage that had ended two years before. You woke me up from the dead...I now had a reason to go walking in the park and speak to people as they pet you, I had somebody to sit beside me in the car while going for a "Sunday drive", I had somebody that loved hiking in the woods as much as I did. I could call myself mommy. In the following years I had somebody to comfort me when men would come and go. When I made the decision to adopt your little brother you protested at first but then became a mother and best friend to him and we had a family. I brought the two of you camping and miraculously even though you had never been , you sat at the tent door when you were tired and decided it was bed time. I remember unzipping the door and you walked in and curled up on the sleeping bag like you had done it all your life. We took long road trips and went hiking in areas and I never felt "alone". I could do all those things that I wanted to do and never felt strange doing it by myself because I had you. When we lost your little brother you were there to comfort me. You made me smile everytime I saw you. Those brown eyes looking right into my soul. Because of you Skye I learned to live again, I learned to be independent, I learned to love.

I want you to know how much I loved you and how you changed my life. The little ball of fur with the pink ribbon that said "It's a girl". I am so sorry Skye, run free and hurt no more. Always know that I love you.










Mommy


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

So sweet! She was a beautiful girl. So sorry she is gone.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is a beautiful soul. While I may be a big dog person, I, too, have a small heart dog. She is my best friend, my companion.. my love. The thought of the dark day when she will go haunts me now. 
Skye was one of the lucky ones... She ended up with you... that makes her one of the luckiest dogs of all, and I doubt she would have it any other way.
Rest Well, Skye.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

What a lovely tribute. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

did not need to cry at work, rip dear skye.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your dear, sweet Skye. She was adorable and sounds like the absolute best companion. My you take comfort in the wonderful memories you share together.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh sasha








i'm so sorry you lost skye (and her brother)

rip, sweet girl......


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a dear little girl. i'm so sorry for your loss. the bridge seems crowded these days. run like the wind skye, bless your heart.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

thank you everyone for your kind words, I can not believe she is gone.


----------

